# GPC (GNU Pascal Compiler) available pour OS X



## Einbert (26 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour,

Je sais que beaucoup de monde attendait  que GPC fonctionne enfin sous OS X, resp. qu'il y ait un compilateur Pascal free... C'est maintenant chose faite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Vous trouverez tout ce qu'il faut à l'adresse suivante : http://www.microbizz.nl/gpc.html

++


----------

